# 10 Pompanos, 1 Big 20" Daddy!!!



## fishin for pompanos (May 10, 2012)

Took my family to the beach for a fishing outing and what a fishing outing we had!! We started Saturday around 11:00 AM due to the weather having to warm up some first. Shortly after lines in the water we got our first pompano. Quiet for the next 4 hours with only two more pompanos, but lots and lots of catfish. Missed a nice red, as he broke the line just as he got to the surf. Then my help left (my wife)  for 30 minutes or so to go take care of dinner in the crock pot and while she was gone got 3 one after another. And one of them was ….Big Daddy Pompano at 20”!! It was my biggest this year!!! In the last couple of hours got 4 more pomps with lots of hard heads sprinkled in between. Finished up around 6:00 pm with a total of 10 pompano, 1 whiting and over 25 catfish. A busy day fishing and that’s what we like. Thanks JC.


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

Damn that's a stud!


----------



## Linda (Oct 2, 2007)

nice job! I'm craving some smoked pompano


----------



## andrethegiant (Sep 14, 2010)

That 20 is a beast


----------



## reelndrag (Feb 20, 2013)

Wow that is a beast! Awesome catch


----------



## devinsroller (Aug 11, 2011)

That is a fine pompano. Where was you fishing and how was the wind.


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

*20 Inch Pompano*

With that big Pompano, you've experienced something to which all Pompano Fishermen aspire. It's often a once-in-a-lifetime experience.

Good Show! C2


----------



## Caddy Yakker (May 21, 2011)

Nice job! What area Destin, Pensacola? I drove the beach that day and water was chocolate!


----------



## fishin for pompanos (May 10, 2012)

devinsroller said:


> That is a fine pompano. Where was you fishing and how was the wind.


We fish from Fort Morgan to Alabama/Florida state line. That day was Orange beach area, the winds were blowing N10-20.


----------



## fishin for pompanos (May 10, 2012)

Charlie2 said:


> With that big Pompano, you've experienced something to which all Pompano Fishermen aspire. It's often a once-in-a-lifetime experience.
> 
> Good Show! C2


Thanks I will agree with that. I have caugh a few at 19" and I feel very blessed to land that 20" Daddy.


----------



## fishin for pompanos (May 10, 2012)

Caddy Yakker said:


> Nice job! What area Destin, Pensacola? I drove the beach that day and water was chocolate!


Orange Beach area.


----------



## foreverfishing (Nov 30, 2012)

great hual man? so given what ive read, a 21" pomp is a hard to come by fish? that was my biggest to date but i just figured i was just catching small ones all the time.


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Big Pompano*



foreverfishing said:


> great hual man? so given what ive read, a 21" pomp is a hard to come by fish? that was my biggest to date but i just figured i was just catching small ones all the time.


When; and if, you catch a Pompano 20+ inches or larger, rest assured that it has survived the wars; so to speak.

A Pompano faces predators, including man, its entire life and those that survive are few!

It lives off crustaceans, but later in life, it reverts to its true 'Jack' status and begins eating small fish!

My largest was 23"; caught on a jig. It weighed 7.5 lbs.

At first; I thought that I had landed a Permit or Jack, but it didn't look 'right', so I put it in the bucket!

When I got home, I got the books down and sure enough; it was a Pompano! I should have made pictures, but we ate it!

I have caught tons of Pompano since, but very few 19 inches or greater fish.

The World Record of 8.1 lbs was reported caught on a MirroLure! 

Keep Fishing; the next fish may be your 'Big One! C2


----------



## foreverfishing (Nov 30, 2012)

im not sure exactly when but it was a few months ago. it was very rough surf(too rough to yak out bait) and it kinda cold. i got a picture but ive already kind of hi-jacked this post. he was caught on a full, large shrimp.


----------

